# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  МиГ-29

## Anonymous

Собрана Италовская модель - очень старая, много косяков, решил ее выполнить в пилотажной раскраске - по принципу яркий цвет забъет ошибки модели, вроде получилось.
Дата выпуска  из под аэрографа - 2005г

----------


## Д.Срибный

Не акцентируясь на косяках набора, можно сказать, что очень симпатичная получилась моделька. Действительно новая стрижевская окраска украшает модель :-)
А какой б/н у Вашей машины?

----------


## fulcrum

Кл-а-ас! Помоему неплохо было бы если покрасить по старой раскраске "Стрижей", но и так просто круто!

----------


## MAX

Очень даже ничего получилась моделька. Пестрая раскраска, действительно во многом скрадывает "косяки" модели. Может только красный цвет немного кирпичного оттенка. Впрочем, это может быть и дефект фото.

----------


## Kasatka

Отличный Стрижик получился! Поздравляю! =)

----------


## Pepelatz

А какой 29-й в 72-м лучший? Аирфикс?

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

ICM лучший.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Окраску выполнили только аэрографией или использовали деку?

----------


## Spunkmeyer

> Собрана Италовская модель - очень старая, много косяков, решил ее выполнить в пилотажной раскраске - по принципу яркий цвет забъет ошибки модели, вроде получилось.
> Дата выпуска  из под аэрографа - 2005г


ААА, так вот откуда у ICM-овского МиГа сопла :Smile: (ед-ая часть, кот-ую решил сделать самому, хендмейд)

ИМХО. На сегодня самый лучший МиГ-29 в 72-ом масштабе делает ICM, а самый бездарный Хасегава(гиблое дело)

По теме. красивая работа, респект

----------


## Andrew1845

> ICM лучший.


А ICM это разве не перепаковка ITALERI?

----------


## An-Z

Нет, ICM пакует собственную модель, ITALERI можно было встретить в упаковке от "Звезды"

----------


## Евгений

Модель безусловно красивая. Только один вопрос.... Италери делает МиГ-29 9-12 а у Стрижей в новой окраске летают только 9-13 и 9-51. Под эту модель более подошла бы именно старая окраска Стрижей....

----------

